# Frontier City



## smiler (Oct 29, 2013)

Took a nose around with Muppet, Frontier City is just a wee bit dilapidated, and the floors in all the buildings are well and truly screwed but worth a look if ever in the area.
A lot of the pics are Muppets.


There is gold in Cornwall?





 

Their merchandise was a bit pricey, maybe that’s why there’s a lot left too rot!! 






Get a shave and haircut, 

Have a drink.




A little music


Get locked up


Get a lawyer


Oh shit





Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Oct 29, 2013)

Well at least you know you're gonna get a decent burial after the gallows.


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 29, 2013)

Its decaying rapidly.. Fell backwards and smacked my head after falling through the floor in the barbers shop


----------



## smiler (Oct 29, 2013)

114 072 22 said:


> Its decaying rapidly.. Fell backwards and smacked my head after falling through the floor in the barbers shop




I put my foot in it at the Drovers Rest, took more care after that.


----------



## smiler (Oct 29, 2013)

krela said:


> Well at least you know you're gonna get a decent burial after the gallows.



The gallows is safe as houses they forgot the trapdoor.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the wild west fibre optic lamp in the jailhouse


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 30, 2013)

Honest . . . I never saw a Muppet anywhere?


----------



## smiler (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh your just bein picky Oldscrote, I should have put up the moccasins that a brave Remploy Salesman risked injun territory to relieve the tourists of the great weight of money they carry.


Or the all electric wagon wheel


----------



## smiler (Oct 30, 2013)

Hendreforgan said:


> Honest . . . I never saw a Muppet anywhere?



 Have you tried looking in a mirror


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 2, 2013)

Not seen that one before, thanks for sharing


----------



## chazman (Jan 8, 2014)

good pics there from both of you.i would very much liked to have met miss savanna.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 23, 2014)

Wagon wheel now dissapeared


----------

